# My continued attempts to cure DP btw My name is Austin



## ThoughtSurfer (Apr 20, 2017)

Hey guys short intro i had a perfectly normal life up until september 10 2016. I had taken a high dose of adderall the day before couldn't sleep so i took some nyquil that night to knock me out got to sleep. woke up went to watch a football game with a friend took one hit off a joint... and well the rest is history... i didn't even know about a forum like this till i stumbled upon it... long story short in the past 8 months i have been trying to cure this thing without jumping on a med... long story short... full contrast mri head and neck didn't have a tia or mini stroke... brain was perfectly normal said the doctor as i stared out at him through to me what looked like a fucking static filled TV. This is a very interesting condition but to be honest i almost managed to get back to normal. when i was young i hit my head on the back of a concrete pool and suffered a TBI and received HBOT (hyperbaric oxygen therapy) the real one not the soft bag and repaired the damage... It struck me to try it to see if it could heal me from something as severe as that to see if it could work for me for this. I completed 38 HBOT chamber therapy early february and over the following 2 months up until now the difference has been amazing. The only thing i need is for sure another 40 set to completely cure this i think. I still have the weird days and have trouble dealing with large groups and unfamiliar situations. but im 80-90 % better i went from being sure i was going to lose my damn mind or just end it because i couldn't deal with the anxiety to where im at now. which to be honest is a strange place in itself im stuck in limbo. Their is moments where im 99% for a week then i slip to 80% for no fucking reason then wake up 3 days later and im fine again. As soon as i can save up the funds im going to do another set of 40 and report back. Only supplements i take is 5mg of lithium orotate from pure supplements as it seems to help the anxiety flux i feel from time to time. It was funny when i told the HBOT specialists what i had he said oh yeah we see soldiers come in here with that all the time. He said after one set you'll feel better may take two but a lot of people are way worse off than you and completely recover. At the time i was kinda horrified like how the fuck do you know what insanity feels like... that is until you see some of the other people they put in the chamber beside you... if it has the ability to help people in the stages i saw. I really feel that it can reboot the brain.. I don't want to spread false hope till im sure i am 100% back or whatever that is.. I will report back after my next set of 40 treatments i have to wait a little longer for funds till i can pay for my next set.. But from the data i was shown it can repair an ischemic stroke victims brain after 80 so i figure if it can fix someone with partial paralysis why can't it reboot my nmda receptors. If any of you know of any other natural supplements that can help id appreciate it. Im one of the weird ones where magnesium makes my DP way worse. Lion's maine was good but i figured you guys might know some other good ones .

Sincerely Austin


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Report back sure Austin, most of us have had MRI's, CT's, we are all good, anxiety can spike, depression, who knows.

I've tried every supplement in the book, honestly, i'd advice you to save your money, maybe some fish oil. The recovery stories I know and see are TIME, reducing anxiety, treating anxiety and depression it with medication and good mind set and lifestyle. Think i've blown 2k on supplements, never noticed a single one and gave them up, noticed forgetting about it, an Antidepressant that was working and natural highs, music, walking, friends have done 100x more than anything ever could... just my two cents, just saving you a lot of money and false hope. I've heard people feeling better on supplements, yet to hear a solid "I took this supplement and bingo"... interested in your HBOT. The only thing I found supplements was good for is belief, if you need something some like DAME, personally, nothing does anything, medication by the doctors at least does do something, to me anyway


----------



## MizzMaxwell (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi there!

I am about to start hyperbaric myself for this and some other symptoms. At what depth did you dive and for how long? They want me to dive at ATA 2.4 but I feel like that's pretty deep... Any thoughts? Were you doing anything else during this time to heal? I got DP after a physical/emotional trauma so I hope this helps me.


----------



## curiousmind (Oct 31, 2019)

Hey Austin, any news, did the hyperbaric therapy work?


----------

